# casting clubs in raleigh/durham N.C. ?



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

*casting clubs in raleigh/durham N.C. ?*

are there any distance casting clubs in durham NC that anyone knows about?
Any good practice fields? 
If no clubs exist in the area would anyone be Interested in getting something stirred up !

 FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

BC,

There is not a casting club there, but there is a group of casters that get together from time to time to practice with fishing gear to improve their casting.

They used to practice in the NC State stadium parking area.

Good luck,

Blaine


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Sorry,

More info.

Some of the guys frequent this board, but if they don't chime in, I will get a contact for you.

Blaine


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

thanx blaine


 *FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi Bull, I'm in Cary and have asked the same questions. Responses have not been positive. The NC State parking area is a non-starter now as they've developed it.

I'd be very interested in starting a club in this area. I've been surf fishing for many years in the UK and now in NC, and have recently developed an interest in distance casting.

There seem to be several casters in this area, so we should be able to drum up some interest. Finding a field is going to be the hard part.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

I just started distance casting as well. Would love to get a group started, but I have limited time with 3 children under the age of 6 and my wife works every other weekend. I live in High Point, as you can see, but would gladly make the drive to improve my technique. Anyone else interested? Rob


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

RobC.. maybe you and i should chat about you coming to charlotte to cast sometime.. I used to live in high point and it's not that far.


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

TB, That would be great. Do you know of a good place to practice?


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm surprised that there are no established clubs in the triangle nor the triad. Glad that you guys have the same ambitions.
FishRung your in Cary. So why don't we get together somewhere in between. Maybe close to the airport??? I went to fort fisher today and couldnt get past the bar (I think) so I need some field training!!   

 *FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

BC-

I'm from Cary and have participated in the informal casting mucks held at the Carter Finley Stadium in an unimproved portion of the parking lot in past years. Unfortunately, with the expansion of the stadium and the construction of the RBC Center, the grass field has been developed, as FishRung indicated, and is no longer suitable for casting. The last gathering that I attended, early last year, as I recall, was a friendly match between the Virginia and Tarheel casters, was held in a mowed farm field near Smithfield, NC. 

A suitable practice field is the first obstacle that has to be addressed in organizing a casting club. I keep looking around, but haven't found anything that wouldn’t be crawling with people when you’d want to use it for casting.

Currently, there aren't any active tournament casters in the area that I am aware. There are a number in Virginia, including Blaine, primarily located in the Richmond and the Tidewater areas. There are also a number of tournament casters who reside on the NC Outer Banks. There are also some excellent casters in the Charlotte area, not sure whether any of them are tournament casters, though. Think Thumb-Burner may have competed in some tournaments.

If you are just interested in improving your casting skills for fishing purposes and are looking for pointers, come out to one of the Raleigh Salt Water Sportfishing Club meetings. There are 20 to 30 members that are accomplished surf fishermen and many fish the various Outer Banks surf tournaments. Several of the guys can cast surf fishing gear (as opposed to tournament casting gear) in the 150 to 200 yard range. The club meets on the third Tuesday of the month at the North Carolina State Alumni Club on Hillsboro Street near the State Fair Grounds. 

Drop me an e-mail and I can provide details if you're interested.

Dan


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "FisherDan",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

fisherdan, i believe two of the best in the nation, tommy farmer and tony pendergrass live just down the road in wilmington and blaine lives in walkertown near winston salem.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Fisher Dan thanx for the info.I would love to have more on the org.
I cannot access your e-mail address so please contact me @ [email protected]


 *FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Blaine,

My apologies for relocating you to Virginia without your consent.

Dan


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

FisherDan,

I'm also interested in the Raleigh Salt Water Sportfishing Club. What time do you meet?

Thanks . . .


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

BullCity. As I'm unemployed just now, I have a little more spare time  I've just got back from a w/e Atlantic Beach surffishing (Blues, Spanish and a Red Drum). When would you be able to meet?


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

FisherDan,

No problem, I've been directed and connected with/to much worse places than VA.  

Blaine


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Fish Rung I'm normally off 2 days during
the week.I make my own schedule so pick a date.Let me know1 week in advance and I'll be there or here. Morning or midday is best for me .


 *FISH( Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

I also reside here in Raleigh and would be interested in the Raleigh Salt Water Sportfishing Club. What other information could you tell me about it?


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

To anyone whom would be interested, myself and a couple of others cast nearly every week here in the Charlotte Area. We primarily focus on 8-n-Bait, but tournament casters are welcome. We have also been toying with putting together a Cast-a-Muck this summer, since it doesn't seem that Smithfield is going to happen this year. In terms of location, lets just say that there are alot of open fields in very close proximity to where cars are allowed to drive very fast a couple times of year.

Tommy Wheeler


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

You must be talking about Dr. Williams old farm behind Humpy's place. Good choice.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

For those interested in the Raleigh Salt Water Sportfishing Club:

All aspects of salt water fishing - offshore, inshore, surf. Fairly large contingent of king mackerel anglers. Club hosts an annual king mackerel tournament out of Atlantic Beach in June as its primary fund raiser. 

Club teams compete in the Nag Head, Cape Hatteras and Okracoke surf fishing tournaments. Many members also fish Frank and Fran's Red Drum Tournament.

Many of the members fish the surf and there are 30 or 40 members who are serious surf fishers.

The club meets monthly on the third Tuesday of the month. Meetings (except the May and December meetings) are held at the N.C. State Alumni Club in Raleigh, on Hillsboro Street between Meridith College and the North Carolina Fair Grounds right next to the NCSU Vet School. Meetings start at 7:00 PM. There is an optional dinner served at 6:30 (don't know the current charge on the meal).

I checked out the web site and it hasn't been updated in a while, but there is more general info there about the club. 
http://www.rswsc.org/ 

Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Tom W: I'd be keen to join you. When's your next cast-about?


----------

